# Tiava the Kitten (Pictures up!)



## Amberleaf (Feb 4, 2010)

This is Tiava!  I just got her yesterday (Friday, February 5th, 2010). My sister was holding her in the car on the way home because they just gave us a plain cardboard box, and we couldn't always hold the flap down, so she kept climbing out of it anyways! XD She meowed, completely stressed, on the way home. While we were walking to the car and she was in her box, my Mom remarked that she probably completely lost *ALL* her trust in us.

Not so.

When we got home, we put her in the litter box so that she would always know where it was. She explored for a little while, and around, well, 2 hours later, she let us pick her up and hold her. She was playing with her strings, and she's pretty clawy if she doesn't want to be held, or if she's insecure. XD 

She's already claimed a blanket and two or three towels as her favourite items. Oh, and also 2 pieces of string. And the rug near the front door (she likes to scratch it). Her favourite place to hide is under one of the living room couches.

The vet appointment went well. They called her gorgeous, and kept saying how healthy she was. XD We had to bring in a fecal sample, and we'll get the results of the testing on Monday. *bounces* Ohh, I hope everything's good!

.... Here's some pics!  Isn't she precious? :3 









Her face. I like her eyes. Her pupils were HUGE last night.









Here she is in the kitchen, sitting and glaring! ^.^; 









*pouncing-crouch mode*









*1. flash 2. startle 3. blink and notice the camera*









Her Kitty Condo house-tree thingy.

.... Enjoy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Tiava the Kitten*

The forum's uploading feature isn't working, so you may have to use a site like Photobucket.

So are you keeping the name Tiava (very pretty) or going with Ribbon (very cute!)?

Be careful with strings as cats eat them sometimes. They are one of my cats' favorite toys, too, but only when I'm with them. 

I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Amberleaf (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Tiava the Kitten*

My sister didn't like Ribbon, so we all agreed on, "Tiava La Catte". Only as a full name, of course.  Her name is Tiava for short. ^.^;


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! She's adorable!!!! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is beautiful! She reminds me of our Shasta and Toby when they were kittens. I :luv love, Love, LOVE :luv the Tabby and White kitties.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Tiava is an adorable kitten.


----------



## Amberleaf (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks! ^.^; I love her~


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

She's just gorgeous! What a cute little one.

Murphy was very unhappy on the way home from the shelter too, but there sure weren't any signs of it once he got in the house. Then it was explore, explore, explore. Within half an hour he was up on top of the kitchen cabinets.


----------

